# Still Here I Am!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't posted in a while...Work has me busy busy which is good.

These were taken at Armand Bayou Nature Center in Clear Lake.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice! What is that in the 1st pic?


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like a soft-shelled turtle.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yep. Soft shelled turtle.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All very nice. What do you call the style for the last one. I really like the flower. Extra sharp.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Nice 'Dillo. Was it in the Wild or in the Nature Center?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Nice 'Dillo. Was it in the Wild or in the Nature Center?


Now he was wild..Hanging around the Historical Home in there.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

MichaelW said:


> All very nice. What do you call the style for the last one. I really like the flower. Extra sharp.


It was made with a plug in called Redfields.

http://www.redfieldplugins.com/filterFractalius.htm


----------

